# Throne of Lies



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just finished reading Soul Hunter and was wondering whether it was necessary to listen to Throne of Lies before starting Blood Reaver?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

It's not necessary, but it's definitely worth it. The ending is great and kind of left me in awe. Personal awe at least. And on top of that you get to hear the character's voices which adds that littlest spark to your reading. I plan on re-listening to it before I start Blood Reaver. Hope that helps!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I downloaded it, It was ok but I didn't get the point it was trying to make with the repetition at the end tho.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spoilers*

Do you mean the repeating of hololith? If that's what you mean, I think it was trying to show the shock of knowing that Talos had killed M'Shen, the assassin who killed Curze. Personally, I thought the ending was great. 

ADB please feel free to damn me if I'm wrong haha


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

tbh i thought the importance of the Hololith was in the legion reacquainting themselves with their father (even if only been centuries for them an actual record would be comforting on some level). I also think that it would reignite their vindication of the Imperium's betrayal of the Night Haunter, keeping them focussed on their hatred of the Imperium rather than infighting.

I haven't read blood reaver yet unfortunately however so i may yet be proved wrong lol


----------

